

How to Be Less Stupid - daegloe
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/04/how-to-be-less-stupid/

======
star_fox64
This doesn't make much sense at all...

~~~
star_fox64
Oh sorry, I didn't realize this was spam...

~~~
zeroplus123
How is this spam? Seems like a great article to me.

